# Apple Script de copie de fichiers



## So6 (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à créer un script qui s'exécute automatiquement au montage de ma clé USB et qui en copie le contenu dans un dossier spécifique de mon disque dur, en en écrasant le contenu précédent, une sorte de "synchronisation" dans un seul sens en somme.

J'ai vu un soft très bien (ChronoSync) mais j'aimerais autant ne pas mettre 30$ dedans alors que ce que je cherche est élémentaire et n'utilise pas 1% des capacités de ce logiciel...

Si quelqu'un avait des conseils ou des solutions, je serais preneur!

Merci à vous!


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2008)

bonjour

as tu regardé du coté de automator ? il te proposera beaucoup de choses aussi ....
tu peux toujours utiliser la touche Record dans l'apple script ....

le plus simple est d'écrire un process dans Automator, d'y adjoindre un raccourcis clavier que tu déclenches dès l'insertion de ta clé


----------



## So6 (11 Février 2008)

Je teste ça de suite!

Merci beaucoup


----------



## So6 (11 Février 2008)

Ca fonctionne, mais... 

- dans mon processus je suis amené à écraser les fichiers présents sur mon disque dur pour les remplacer par les fichiers (plus récents) présents sur ma clé USB, à ce moment là le script refuse de cliquer sur "Remplacer" lui-même bien que cette action soit enregistrée : il clique mais ça n'a aucun effet, je suis obligé de le faire manuellement...

- tout est visible à l'écran, simplement Automator bouge la souris à ma place ; n'y a-t-il pas moyen que toute cette besogne se fasse en arrière plan, que je ne voie rien, de sorte que la synchronisation soit invisible?

Merci!


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2008)

So6 a dit:


> - dans mon processus je suis amené à écraser les fichiers présents sur mon disque dur pour les remplacer par les fichiers (plus récents) présents sur ma clé USB, à ce moment là le script refuse de cliquer sur "Remplacer" lui-même bien que cette action soit enregistrée : il clique mais ça n'a aucun effet, je suis obligé de le faire manuellement...



mais si tu arrives à controler la maniere dont les fichiers sont renommés, tu peux dans la suite du process, supprimer les anciens .. 



So6 a dit:


> - tout est visible à l'écran, simplement Automator bouge la souris à ma place ; n'y a-t-il pas moyen que toute cette besogne se fasse en arrière plan, que je ne voie rien, de sorte que la synchronisation soit invisible?



j'avais jamais vu que Automator faisait bouger les mulots


----------



## So6 (11 Février 2008)

Bah quand je fais "enregistrer" et que je fais à la main ma procédure, et qu'ensuite je lui fais exécuter le script, il refait bouger la souris à ma place pour tout faire à ma place 

Mais je viens de trouver la solution : au lieu de passer par "Enregistrer", j'ai créé le script avec les actions préfabriquées, et depuis ça tourne impeccable, je lui ai mis le logo de iSync et je l'ai mis dans la barre d'outil du Finder, j'ai plus qu'à cliquer et il synchronise tout seul!

Merci à vous deux!


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2008)

peut etre l'as tu fait, mais tu peux aussi l'enregistrer en tant qu'application  et ......voilà


----------



## So6 (11 Février 2008)

Ouaip c'est ce que j'ai fait, même si j'ai mis le temps à trouver qu'il fallait passer par "enregistrer sous" 

Merci et bonne journée!


----------

